# Yard Mushrooms



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Here are a few that I found this evening. The one on the far right is a pink bottom and the one next too it is a shaggy mane. Not sure of the other three.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

eat them and tell me how they work!!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I have a bunch of the one 2nd from right in my yard


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

shaggy manes are edible. We have only had a few but we have eaten what we have found.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> I have a bunch of the one 2nd from right in my yard


Man, we don't get shaggy manes for another 6 weeks. I wish I lived in Happy Valley.

I stay away from LBMs (Little Brown Mushrooms). There's plenty of other to eat out there that are easy to ID.

.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

i have found alot of morels the last few weeks in the wasatch. so many mushrooms up right now from all this rain. only ones i know are morels. havent found so many morels since i left iowa


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

I picked some morels and meadow mushrooms today. I liked the MMs until i ate the morels. nothing compares to the boletes though.


----------

